# Boy punished for wetting the bed...



## VGmaster9 (Aug 31, 2011)

...by being denied water for 5 days.




> It's recently been revealed that a 10-year-old Texas boy,*Jonathan James*,* died* in July because his father and step-mother *deprived him of water for five whole days* in the midst of a 100+ degree *heat wave*.



This is pretty absurd, having them to do this for simply wetting the bed by accident. It's unfortunate what that boy has gone through, not to mention distressing.


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2011)

Typical Texas bullshit. Secede so we can nuke you already.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 31, 2011)

It's incredible how intolerant and impatient people can be 
And how messed up parents seem nowadays.
I hope the trial goes accordingly.


----------



## RedSavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Azure said:


> Typical Texas bullshit. Secede so we can nuke you already.



I gamble to say that this is just plain ol' bullshit.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 31, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I gamble to say that this is just plain ol' bullshit.



Huh? Is this so common in Texas (creating tabloid-esque news out of nowhere?).


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I gamble to say that this is just plain ol' bullshit.


I've lived in TX. 0% love for the place, really. Austin is about the only redeeming feature there, and even then, it's dimmed significantly by every Megachurch I pass by.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 31, 2011)

I really hope someone chopped her in the back of the head with an axe or something


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2011)

I was expecting something much less severe, but no, this actually is a bad thing that happened.


----------



## RedSavage (Aug 31, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Huh? Is this so common in Texas (creating tabloid-esque news out of nowhere?).



It's not, which is my counterpoint to Azure's comment. 

He was just giving the Texas name a bit of hell, which I feel obligated to defend.



Azure said:


> I've lived in TX. 0% love for the place, really. Austin is about the only redeeming feature there, and even then, it's dimmed significantly by every Megachurch I pass by.



It's the *south*. Really doesn't change anywhere you go.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 31, 2011)

Azure said:


> I've lived in TX. 0% love for the place, really. Austin is about the only redeeming feature there, and even then, it's dimmed significantly by every Megachurch I pass by.



Ah, so it's true and I misinterpreted "bullshit". 
-----------------
Sad, how sad.

EDIT: 
CoyoteCaliente: Ah, I see.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 31, 2011)

it builds character

what's more damaging anyway
bad parents or lack of parents altogether


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 31, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> it builds character
> 
> what's more damaging anyway
> bad parents or lack of parents altogether



That's not funny, nor clever, nor true (both things can be equally damaging. Parents are not a piece of cake, the "better little than nothing" saying does not apply here).


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 31, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That's not funny, nor clever, nor true (both things can be equally damaging. Parents are not a piece of cake, the "better little than nothing" saying does not apply here).



what's more damaging
bad parents or wolves


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> It's the *south*. Really doesn't change anywhere you go.


Looks like I'm going to need more warheads. In fact, why not just nuke everything between the coasts? Just a bunch of cunts anyway.


----------



## Kihari (Aug 31, 2011)

> Joseph, who was extremely close with his brother, stood there and *watched his twin die*   because he was scared the same thing would happen to him if he tried  to  help. He heart-breakingly said, "I wanted to do something, but I   couldnâ€™t. I couldnâ€™t do nothing because I would get in trouble."



Good grief, that kid's gonna need a therapist.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 31, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> what's more damaging
> bad parents or wolves



You know, Mowgli's story has actually happened in real-life. How many times? I don't know, but being scarred for life is not exactly pleasant. Of course, chances are you survive (something likely, I've got to admit), but at what possible price? 
Either way, when the best is possible, the good is not enough, much less the bad, especially in a matter like this.

My point: either is pretty damaging in its own way.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2011)

Azure said:


> Looks like I'm going to need more warheads. In fact, why not just nuke everything between the coasts? Just a bunch of cunts anyway.



Relevant in ways that only I can know:

What's your favorite type of Girl Scout cookie?

This is an important question, your reply is wanted ASAP.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 31, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> You know, Mowgli's story has actually happened in real-life. How many times? I don't know, but being scarred for life is not exactly pleasant. Of course, chances are you survive (something likely, I've got to admit), but at what possible price?
> Either way, when the best is possible, the good is not enough, much less the bad, especially in a matter like this.
> 
> My point: either is pretty damaging in its own way.



what's more damaging
you or me
let's fight

but yeah joking in this thread is in bad taste
I misread and didn't see that he actually died and I feel so bad now okay :c


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

WTF IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE DDD;? WHY HAVE A KID IF YOU'RE GONNA DO SUCH STUPID SHIT TO THEM?!!? DUMBASS PARENTS...


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Relevant in ways that only I can know:
> 
> What's your favorite type of Girl Scout cookie?
> 
> This is an important question, your reply is wanted ASAP.


The one between her legs :V


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 31, 2011)

Alderic said:


> WTF IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE DDD;? WHY HAVE A KID IF YOU'RE GONNA DO SUCH STUPID SHIT TO THEM?!!? DUMBASS PARENTS...


simple, some parents need a punching bag

[im kidding, some parents are just shit and should die]


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> simple, some parents need a punching bag
> 
> [im kidding, some parents are just shit and should die]


I hope someone kills them in the most painful way possible..Honestly. They deserve it. Those kids suffered so much! One even saw his other die,imagine how painful that would be to see ?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2011)

Azure said:


> The one between her legs :V



Dammit Azure, I need this data for my conspiracy theory!


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Dammit Azure, I need this data for my conspiracy theory!


Ok ok. I guess if I had to pick, I'd say Tagalongs.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 31, 2011)

the human race will kill itself off eventually. stories like these are all the proof we'd ever need.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> the human race will kill itself off eventually. stories like these are all the proof we'd ever need.


Well I honestly think we should've never existed...Seeing as of the awful things we do. Animals have it right,lol.


----------



## RedSavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Alderic said:


> Well I honestly think we should've never existed...Seeing as of the awful things we do. Animals have it right,lol.



No not really. Being a victim of your surroundings, no higher thinking or creativity, only being able to take in the basest of instinctive pleasures. 

I say being human is pretty damn interesting.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2011)

Azure said:


> Ok ok. I guess if I had to pick, I'd say Tagalongs.



Darn, that's a regionally neutral cookie, _you do not fit the pattern_.


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Darn, that's a regionally neutral cookie, _you do not fit the pattern_.


Is this code for you dispatching teams to neutralize me? I'm ready for ya, I fear not death.


----------



## RedSavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Azure said:


> Is this code for you dispatching teams to neutralize me? I'm ready for ya, I fear not death.



But do you fear pain? :V


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> No not really. Being a victim of your surroundings, no higher thinking or creativity, only being able to take in the basest of instinctive pleasures.
> 
> I say being human is pretty damn interesting.


I see what you mean,but Just in my own opinion..I think animals fit roles better. Due to the fact that humans can have a higher thinking capacity and complex system..We end up doing some crazy things;murder,holocausts,etc..


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> But do you fear pain? :V


I don't even feel that anymore. I am an emotionless golem, created from the foulest of things and infused with terrible purpose.


----------



## RedSavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Alderic said:


> I see what you mean,but Just in my own opinion..I think animals fit roles better. Due to the fact that humans can have a higher thinking capacity and complex system..We end up doing some crazy things;murder,holocausts,etc..



And animals rape, cannibalize, and force other packs out of hunting areas: It's all the same on any scale. Pick and choose. And what roles are you even talking about?



Azure said:


> I don't even feel that anymore. I am an emotionless golem, created from the foulest of things and infused with terrible purpose.



Damn that's intense. You can like, kick all kinds of ass now.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 31, 2011)

How are they only in jail for injury to a child. No that's seriously fucked up that the parents didn't get anything worse. That shit is going to mentally scar the kid for life.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 31, 2011)

This makes me sick

my bother and i were punished and I ended up from the trauma wetting the bed until I was 13 :><

My step dad took a hot iron to my shoulder and beat my brother with belts and buckles.


----------



## RedSavage (Aug 31, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> This makes me sick
> 
> my bother and i were punished and I ended up from the trauma wetting the bed until I was 13
> 
> My step dad took a hot iron to my shoulder and beat my brother with belts and buckles.



remember when my dad beat me for letting a box of crayons melt on the sidewalk
i made a lot of noise, obviously, and he belted me for crying until i kinda sucked it up

i guess that's why i can be a bit angry unless i get a good cry every now and then


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 31, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> remember when my dad beat me for letting a box of crayons melt on the sidewalk
> i made a lot of noise, obviously, and he belted me for crying until i kinda sucked it up



My parents belted me too. I don't exactly remember why, though. It usually had something to do with my sister.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> remember when my dad beat me for letting a box of crayons melt on the sidewalk
> i made a lot of noise, obviously, and he belted me for crying until i kinda sucked it up
> 
> i guess that's why i can be a bit angry unless i get a good cry every now and then


I feel you. Sometimes i have to cry otherwise i get really wound up and might hurt someone >>...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> remember when my dad beat me for letting a box of crayons melt on the sidewalk
> i made a lot of noise, obviously, and he belted me for crying until i kinda sucked it up
> 
> i guess that's why i can be a bit angry unless i get a good cry every now and then


Belt buckles tended to make little me unconscious. This is why I have no feelings anymore. Though my favorite was the doorknob to the teeth. My father was ever the improviser.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I don't want to live on this planet anymore.



Leave your stupid comments in your pocket!


----------



## RedSavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Well okay let's not make this a cry-about-my-spankings thread. Yeah I got whupped as a kid but half the time I probably deserved it. What happened in the OP? Abuse. When my dad belted the hell out of me when I knocked my brother's two front teeth out in a bike accident? I deserved every damn red stripe I had. 

Him chuckin' a rock or two at me, accidentally giving me a black eye, cause I called him stupid and ran away? Ehhh, that's on the fence. But I can't do nothin' about it now, and it don't bother me much anymore anyhow. You just go on, yanno?



Azure said:


> Belt buckles tended to make little me unconscious. This is why I have no feelings anymore. Though my favorite was the doorknob to the teeth. My father was ever the improviser.



Most creative thing I was punished with was probably a feed-trough that was a quarter-full with pig urine.


----------



## Kihari (Aug 31, 2011)

I see shitty parents all the time at the grocery store and places, cussing at their kids and jerking them around by their arms, even swatting them for next to no reason at all. It always makes me wonder what goes on at home when they know nobody's looking.

_>Corporal punishment for every little misdeed in today's parenting._

The 1950's--they are over.


----------



## RedSavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Kihari said:


> I see shitty parents all the time at the grocery store and places, cussing at their kids and jerking them around by their arms, even swatting them for next to no reason at all. It always makes me wonder what goes on at home when they know nobody's looking.
> 
> _>Corporal punishment for every little misdeed in today's parenting._
> 
> The 1950's--they are over.



If my son jacks around at school, I wanna know there was someone there with enough sense to swat him on the bottom so he'd pay attention. 
And then when he gets home he's gonna get a couple licks from me. 

Corporal Punishment: We need more of it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 31, 2011)

'Injury to a child,' huh?  Personally, I would call that one murder.  Going for 5 days without water in such hot weather is a guaranteed death sentence.  If they were really that ignorant, they should not be allowed to raise a child, and may benefit from going back to elementary school for a few years.  If they were really that cruel, they should be in prison or a mental institution for life.
This is the kind of thing the Japanese used to do to prisoners of war.
I mean, there's corporal punishment, and then there's shooting your kid in the face with a magnum.  Right?  This should be obvious.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 31, 2011)

this is are country.  get a brain!   morans


----------



## RedSavage (Aug 31, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> I mean, there's corporal punishment, and then there's shooting your kid in the face with a magnum.  Right?  This should be obvious.



I guess some people just really fucking hate kids. If not, then why would the have them just so they could beat the shit out them and kill them before they have a chance to experience life?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 31, 2011)

This strikes me as more of a 'Kid ain't listening to me, so I'm going to lay down da law 'til he gets it' kind of thing.  In other words, absolute and total ignorance coupled with frustration.  I think you'd be hard-pressed to find a parent who really hates his child this much.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> This strikes me as more of a 'Kid ain't listening to me, so I'm going to lay down da law 'til he gets it' kind of thing.  In other words, absolute and total ignorance coupled with frustration.  I think you'd be hard-pressed to find a parent who really hates his child this much.


Basically put...These parents are stupid fuckers. xD


----------



## Cyril (Aug 31, 2011)

Alderic said:


> Well I honestly think we should've never existed...Seeing as of the awful things we do. Animals have it right,lol.


no this is stupid. how could this make sense.


Sollux said:


> I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


well I don't know how long it'll be until they get a colony on the moon, regardless of the fact that it'd be a stupid idea anyways.

blah blah corporal punishment is bad blah blah corporal punishment is good blah blah

there's a fine line between too much and too little. too much = well, this. too little = brats who do whatever the hell they want when they want and nobody tells them otherwise.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Leave your stupid comments in your pocket!



Well, I don't know what else to say. No matter how deeply enraged this gets people, we can't change anything. Shit happens.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 1, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Well okay let's not make this a cry-about-my-spankings thread.


Too late.



> You just go on, yanno?


No, I don't know. So... am I a nanny statist or a devil against 'parents' rights'? 

Or _maybe_ I should point out the similarity between the map of legality of corporal punishment in schools and the map of slave states. :V


----------



## Kryn (Sep 1, 2011)

Usually bed wetting is an environmental result. His parents were probably abusive for a long time before this, and now they fucked up.


----------



## MGlBlaze (Sep 1, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> I mean, there's corporal punishment, and then there's shooting your kid in the face with a magnum.  Right?  This should be obvious.



No; a gunshot to the head is usually at least fast. This went on for days. The child will have died a slow and painful death, and his brother could only watch. The surviving twin will probably remember this for the rest of his life.

Though, "injury to a child"? Really? How about torture, gross negligence towards a dependant and murder via Reckless indifference to an unjustifiably high risk to human life?

I won't say this justifies submitting the parents to capital punishment; death is an easy escape anyway. It is my opinion that they should spend most of the rest of their miserable lives in prison; and not given any chance at early release for a long time.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 1, 2011)

so are they being jailed for killing their child by starvation/neglect/dehydration/lack of basic requirements for a fucking child orrr what
me upon reading this thread
then
me now



M. Le Renard said:


> This strikes me as more of a 'Kid ain't listening to me, so I'm going to lay down da law 'til he gets it' kind of thing.  In other words, absolute and total ignorance coupled with frustration.  I think you'd be hard-pressed to find a parent who really hates his child this much.


 
when I was back in highschool, my counselor told me a story about a gay couple who would stomp on their kids head n shit

so yeah there are parents that hate their kids this much


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 1, 2011)

why are you on the cafemom site?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> so are they being jailed for killing their child by starvation/neglect/dehydration/lack of basic requirements for a fucking child orrr what
> me upon reading this thread
> then
> me now



Awww, you didn't use this one


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 1, 2011)

... And then humanity continued it's fall, deeper down in the self-destructive spiral.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 1, 2011)

OMG YOU DIDN'T FINISH YOUR PLATE! NOW YOU'RE NOT GONNA EAT FOR DAYS :V


----------



## Sar (Sep 1, 2011)

WTF?


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 1, 2011)

That's what the kid gets for intentionally peeing in his bed...
Okay, that was a very bad joke. Sorry...

But all aside, this is why you should spay and neuter your pets bad parents. Honestly, you have to wonder how the parents were able to live past 20. It seems like they don't even have the common sense to not stick a fork in an electrical outlet.
I'd say that this would be the perfect time for Texas to practice the death penalty that they wave around oh-so-proudly.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 1, 2011)

How the fuck is this shit happening in a first world country.
I want to cry.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> How the fuck is this shit happening in a first world country.
> I want to cry.



>some post about how the South isn't a first world country.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 1, 2011)

WTH?

I hope they don't get out of prison and I hope the poor brother gets help and better life than that.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2030975/Boy-10-died-parents-refused-let-drink-water-days-punishment.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Here's another report on the matter.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Awww, you didn't use this one


 
ahahaha its hair is so ridiculous

my owl vid is funny cause its freaking out over a tiny dog


----------



## israfur (Sep 1, 2011)

Some people are just not meant to be parents.
Fucking bastards. I understand grounding, and taps on the wrist, but depriving someone of basic need? That's seriously inhumane.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 1, 2011)

This is a terrible shame and such a sad occurrence...I do hope the proper law is applied to the parents.

I feel for the boy, these tragedies shouldn't happen. But, you have to wonder if it is at least a good thing that he did not suffer even longer with such parents. I wish there had been an intervening force to stop these "parents" before it got this bad.


----------



## Alderic (Sep 2, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> This is a terrible shame and such a sad occurrence...I do hope the proper law is applied to the parents.
> 
> I feel for the boy, these tragedies shouldn't happen. But, you have to wonder if it is at least a good thing that he did not suffer even longer with such parents. I wish there had been an intervening force to stop these "parents" before it got this bad.


I completely agree..There should have been something to stop them D;


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 2, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2030975/Boy-10-died-parents-refused-let-drink-water-days-punishment.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> Here's another report on the matter.


my god, they are fucking fat


----------



## Alderic (Sep 2, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> my god, they are fucking fat


So is our country..We lead in this. And You're in the same location as me


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> my god, they are fucking fat


they were mad because he can eat food and they cant


----------



## Ames (Sep 2, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if somebody shot them coming out of the courtroom.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 3, 2011)

Obviously a wrong decision, pretty much this is one of the things never to do for accidents that are so easy to take care of.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 3, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2030975/Boy-10-died-parents-refused-let-drink-water-days-punishment.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> Here's another report on the matter.



This one says the parents did it because they said he took some guiter strings. :I


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 4, 2011)

"Alberson and James have since been jailed in a Dallas prison, charged with injury to a child."

What the fuck is this? That's like dropping your kid from a table or something.

3rd degree murder. And throw in a Crime against Humanity for having his twin watch.


----------

